

Be Proud of Your Accomplishments, Not Your Affiliations - benackles
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/04/be_proud_of_your_accomplishmen.html?awid=8670036464815194228-3271

======
jshintaku
Personally I agree with him 100% that brand association can be an imperfect
signal and predictor of a person's abilities and future success and that
people rely too heavily on association and image instead of tangible
accomplishments. However I believe he severely discounts the level of
groupthink in our current culture and how prevalent this brand association is
in people's minds. Especially in older more traditional businesses these
associations still act as a powerfull barrier to entry into most groups.
However in a more turbulent startup type environment, hopefully, people put
more weight on the creation of real value.

